# Not 1, Not 2, But.... 3 New Fosters.......



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I swear, there is nothing cuter in the world than a golden retriever puppy. THREE of them is too much for words. They are sooo cute!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What little sweethearts and i bet bundles of mischief


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I want to squeeze all of them!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

They are so cute!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

awwwwwwww x 3


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have your work cut out for you now. They are three cuties. Take lots of pictures.


----------



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! I could never foster them because I would never be able to give them back after seeing how cute they are!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Darling. Gotta love that Penny girl!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, my goodness! You are going to be VERY busy! Have fun - they are all adorable!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

maggie1951 said:


> What little sweethearts and i bet bundles of mischief


That they are and they are keeping me real busy and on my toes!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute little fuzz butts. Any guesses on what they might be other than Golden? How old are they?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh they are such cuties!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I so wish I could hug and play with them all. Thank you for caring for all the pups and dogs that come your way.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

You are a glutton for punishment, but the pups sure hit the jackpot!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

They are cute as buttons! I bet you don't have them too long before they find loving homes!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are all cutie patooties.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Cute little fuzz butts. Any guesses on what they might be other than Golden? How old are they?


Landon golden/pyr...Ellie and Penny...golden/chow..is my guess..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Maggies mom said:


> Landon golden/pyr...Ellie and Penny...golden/chow..is my guess..


I thought I could see the "pyr eyes" in the first pic.  

But Ellie and Penny look like all golden to me...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're so adorable, I know you have your hands full.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They are so tiny! I truly admire you, two is my limit!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Usually 2 is my limit as well, but we are full and had no place to go with the other pup..hopefully this is a short term with 3..We are hoping they get adopted quickly because we have a litter of 7 waiting to come in...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom

They are all so adorable and I hope they get adopted very quickly, too!!
Where are the 7 waiting to come in now?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

7 more! Wow.

We had a total of 13 come in a couple of weeks back (I have one of them). I just found out today that we have a pregnant female coming in, so 8 weeks after they're born, we'll probably have one of them, too. We are so lucky that so many people who hadn't ever fostered a puppy before stepped up. We don't have a lot of puppy fosters. LOL. They aren't as easy as the adult goldens. But I love them!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh my Lord...they are too cute for words!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Ellie will be going home next week with one of our other dogs, I love when they adopt 2 dogs at once


----------

